# crusier deluxe/aniversery phantom?



## spoker (Jul 9, 2015)

were overstock anniversery phantom frames used to build crusier deluxe?im goin to look at one with a one piece head tube and real pinstripping


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 9, 2015)

spoker said:


> were overstock anniversery phantom frames used to build crusier deluxe?im goin to look at one with a one piece head tube and real pinstripping




 Some are of the limited frames, easy tell-tail is, , smooth head post joining, correct paint and under the bottom bracket  100 year embossed marks with serial numbers.

Accordingly, 5,000 frames were made. apparently, it didn't go as well as they'd thought so, there's a bunch of cruiser deluxe' wit internal 7 speed. . I think they're the better deal too!  org sold for $500 bucks modern version of black phantom verses 2,500-3,500 fer new replica? No brainer.


----------



## spoker (Jul 9, 2015)

just looked at it,the pic you posted is it,but its a single speed,i coulnt get to see under the pedals,here is what i saw,phantom frame[real pinstripping]i piece non welded head tube,phantom guard no pin stripping,fork was pinstripped but non locking,smooth rims knobby tires,non phantom pedals,plastic head lite that is way to the front edge of fender,lite schwitch on side of housing,coulndt see brake arm[to dark]coulnt really braille it as the fellow was not real hospitable,so ijust had to kinda look,dont know if i should call it rare or unusual,i rememberd it was said that the early classics got what was left of the phantom frames,first one ive seen,ill go back at the end of the month if he still has it,maby more motivated,he also has a black and white 7 speed with the papers still hanin on it,if the price is right ill get em bougth,thanks for the pic and the info jeff


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 9, 2015)

spoker said:


> just looked at it,the pic you posted is it,but its a single speed,
> ,fork was pinstripped but non locking,smooth rims knobby tires,non phantom pedals,plastic head lite that is way to the front edge of fender,lite schwitch on side of housing,coulndt see brake arm[to dark]
> 
> ,dont know if i should call it rare or unusual,





Never seen one without the Nexus 7. and yeah whoever pinstriped em knew what they were doing. As they would have made as many forks, mine is a locker with hole, a plastic plug and no lock, don't know if the locking ring is inside the fork. 

It's the Nexus that makes it a complete deluxe so,,, .


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 9, 2015)

the repop phantom frames had the ridge on the bottom of the crank hanger just like the older frames.most the deluxes had the smooth bottom.there were very few deluxe models that used the replica frame.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 9, 2015)

island schwinn said:


> the repop phantom frames had the ridge on the bottom of the crank hanger just like the older frames.most the deluxes had the smooth bottom.there were very few deluxe models that used the replica frame.




I've seen a lot of em albeit not in-person. Because, I watched em across the country in different sales listings through the web. 

One Schwinn dealer said that the 96's had a black fender light while the 97's red which he kept too,  but, I've not been able to confirm that. 

I donno maybe it's a 70/30 split between replica and deluxe but that's only  cause I guess I've seen quite a few in the past 15 years while patently waiting fer da super cheap one to land locally. I searched both types on a regular bases up until a few years ago. 

I've never seen any other color on the special edition frames in the Cruiser Deluxe but black or red except, perhaps once, a few years ago, but I can't find the link it was in, a green and black panther on a printed page, an advertisement which I believe was Schwinn's and that, it was the 50's coach green. . Regardless, from what I've seen, if it's the right phantom paint decoration, it's of the 5,000.  They all have the faked joint and embossed anniversary mark. 


Somebody at Rat rod found a Bottom bracket that was never assembled, no serial numbers as well.
http://ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?threads/schwinn-phantom-frame-parts.34531/





All of the other 'anniversary' models do not have the same paint decoration while similar, no smooth rounded joints and are marked by a sticker on seat post tube verses embossed on BB. For me to spot em, for the paint scheme alone,  the differences are night and day.  .


----------



## spoker (Jul 11, 2015)

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/bik/5111286090.html


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 11, 2015)

spoker said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/bik/5111286090.html




Looks like new on the back rim, and that would mean new grips too as, they'd be similar to the black bike. Schwinn made stylistic replicas like the black one, Deluxe  7, a boy and girls this year too "Classic Seven Deluxe'. There's not a lot on the net about the different years but, if you can get the name right, "Cruiser deluxe 7, classic deluxe 7, deluxe 7,,  Classic Seven Deluxe, And the Cruiser  deluxe on phantom frame until 1997-8 you can find a little info about them. they're all nexus 7's 

There may have been a 3 speed on a 2003-8 Deluxe otherwise the black bike is a 2007-8 Deluxe 7.


----------



## spoker (Jul 11, 2015)

oh well,kinda frustrating wouda been a nice find,to much $ to make it right,the kicker is the frame woulda been nice to been able to get serial no.when i asked he got beligerant,are the knobby tires correct?thanks for the info jeff


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 12, 2015)

spoker said:


> are the knobby tires correct?thanks for the info jeff




Knobby tires, yes.


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 12, 2015)

i've only seen those models with typhoon cord tires.i have a cruiser deluxe,which i got free,and it has typhoon cords.it also has the locking fork with key and the nexus 7 speed rear.pretty sure mines is a 98 model from the paperwork with it.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 12, 2015)

island schwinn said:


> i've only seen those models with typhoon cord tires.i have a cruiser deluxe,which i got free,and it has typhoon cords.it also has the locking fork with key and the nexus 7 speed rear.pretty sure mines is a 98 model from the paperwork with it.




Think you're right. Mine were old, beat up, dead, trashed the day I got it, and have had my mind on balloon knobby for a while, which is the similar pattern on treds on that cruiser deluxe,  but come to tink on it,, yeah they were white wall typhoon cords.

And @$75 bucks mine was free enough for me, actually the guy wanted $50, but I wouldn't have it that cheap.  [grin] 


cept it seems the guy has taken off the nexus 7's  he's not to far out of line in pricing.$600 the pair. they don't last long @$300 each when ever I see em on Craig's list. Albiet, those would be bikes with the nexus.


----------



## spoker (Jul 12, 2015)

didnt think to look and it was in a fairly dark garage,when they came with the phantom frame was ther gusets or somthing to secure the shifter cable to the frame/been okin at pics but dont have the option of blowing up picks,thanks


----------



## spoker (Jul 12, 2015)

black wall typhoons,i wonder if these phantom framed bikes came in a number of different ways http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1991_2000/2000_56.html


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 12, 2015)

spoker said:


> dont have the option of blowing up picks,thanks




Sure ya can. put your pointer over any picture on the net and right click mouse. a gray drop down menu will appear, chose 'Properties'. another window will open. 

Where it says 'Address (URL)' go to the beginning  and when your arrow turns into a curser, like a capital 'I', hover it at the beginning of the address, hold down on  right click and cover it all, making it turn blue. When all of it is blue Let off of mouse button,  and right click again so a pop up opens to chose  'copy'.

Now the address is inside of your clipboard. you can open a new browser, and by right clicking the browsers address window, that pop-up window opens, click 'paste' and then hit ' enter'. 

Now just resize your browser, if it's not showing at bottom right, then, click 'view' and chose a zoom size option. 

And if you'd rather, just cover the picture with curser and right click,  chose: 'copy' that will replace the address you saved with the photo, . , now that it's inside of your ' clipboard' use any type of 'photo editor' on your comp,  open it, on top bar;  click; file, new, ok, and when an  empty picture opens, click edit then paste. It puts the 'clipboards' picture into the new, and now You'll be able to use that program's resize options under 'view'. 

I couldn't survive on the net without blowing pictures up to see detail.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 12, 2015)

spoker said:


> black wall typhoons,i wonder if these phantom framed bikes came in a number of different ways http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1991_2000/2000_56.html




That link really puts some mud in the water. Its for a 2000, Cruiser deluxe Seven, Black phantom frame/fork.  and I know there's something out the for a 2001 too. So, how in the heck does ya know whether ya got's a 96-7 or 8? I don not know the, 'for sure[', 'yup that's absolutely it',  answer for that question. Except every other site that shows em in the earlier years are all wrong, or they just never stuck em in the catalog till 2000. OR,, Because in 1995 they said limited and 5,000 made but they didn't say that exact statement in 1996,7,8 and 9. Perhaps the frames do go past 5,000 made once the 96-9 Phantoms were completed and continued making em, the frames and forks to match up until 2001.  If the serial number goes past 5,000 it's not leftovers but more?  

It's a gray area to be sure. The only absolute is, they's da special frames that Ted Kirkbride,  at the Ontario, Calif., plant made.

The serial number on mine is less than 2,200.


----------



## spoker (Jul 12, 2015)

and the one i looked at has no provision for a lock[like the old panther]but it has the older round cast bottom on the tube and hand pinstripping,the decaled ones have the all steel round steel bottom like the low end forks,seems 2 be a fair amount of difference between phantom frame crusier deluxes and decaled ones,im wondering now if the one i looked at came as a one speed,non-looking fork and knobbies,the fork looked original to the bike!!?


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 12, 2015)

spoker said:


> and the one i looked at has no provision for a lock[like the old panther]but it has the older round cast bottom on the tube and hand pinstripping,the decaled ones have the all steel round steel bottom like the low end forks,seems 2 be a fair amount of difference between phantom frame crusier deluxes and decaled ones,im wondering now if the one i looked at came as a one speed,non-looking fork and knobbies,the fork looked original to the bike!!?




IDK and doubt anybody else does, but, that guys rear rim is just plain way shinny verses the front. They're not that shiny when new compared to chrome and when they start to dull it ain't easy pickens to polish em back up. I've got two sets of those rims, a nice, practically new set and that on mine. Because, it's easier to just swap out the rim than polish a dull  used one. Usually aluminum is coated, at least that what mine behaves like,  so, to polish an old one ya gotta take off the seal to get all of the metal bright again. That rear rim is way to bright. 

And if your absolutely sure there's no lock hole then I'd be going with the, it's the next style below the limited phantom that they used for the other types idea. But it was dark and he hurried you so, maybe the lock hole is there?  If absolutely not, it's possibly of the last models sold which they'd stopped production of the BP forks?

Also, knobby, naw doubt that too..

However, as anybody knows about dealer bikes, there's always the "Add this, take off that, use parts left over here or there" clause. I.E. If a dealer had to rob parts off a whole to fix or warranty another, or got a complete bike but defective parts to change,  everything left over is another bike waiting, to stick on different parts and sell!


Yet, I think odds are highest that bike got different rim and tires. A Cruiser 7 has 1 speed and another 2007-8  with 3 speed? (according to the Craig's list ad), Naw, that's bikes peps fiddled wit.

And if those are Schwinn knobby balloons on it, depending on condition, thems has got to be  the newest type yet, older where the supply was/is so low, they can be worth a surprising amount. I saw and watched a nice, hardly used or somebodies 'display' bike, set on ebay go for friggen $250, PLUS shipping. Others in used condition get a nice price fer em too,  Geez, I bet there's some crummy, hardly collectible bikes floating around where it's worth it to buy a bike, scrap everything but them tires and still have plenty room to flip tires and cash in. I guess peps want em for their 78- 80's cruiser's er sometink.

Also, I'm pretty sure, this style, which does not have a phantom frame,  came without locking fork, and reverse colors as well:


----------

